

Advice For New YC Founders - siong1987
http://mattmaroon.com/2008/01/06/advice-for-new-y-c-founders/

======
khangtoh
Is the real estate market really like what Matt is saying. The last time when
I was looking at houses in Silicon Valley, the perception I got was the SV
real estate wasn't affected much.

Since we are planning to move to the SF, I've been looking at the rental
market at SF and SV. Where do YC startups usually stay? Anyone interested in
sharing a rental please email me. Thanks.

~~~
fairramone
Rental prices are still pretty absurd.

~~~
rms
At one point you had to go to open houses with checkbook in hand so you could
beg the landlord to take your security deposit if you wanted to have a chance
at getting a place. Presumably it's not that bad anymore, even if that prices
haven't really flinched.

~~~
fairramone
True. I've lived in the bay area for the past 15 years (Berkeley, Alameda,
Oakland, San Francisco, Redwood City, etc.) and nothing compares to the
madness that was the original dotcom bubble.

